# zOMbiE Munch? Mass/RI informal gathering?



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

lets do it,i can arrange for us to meet at the lizzie borden house in fall river,we can sit in the dining room,have a drink and dicuss arranging a zombie walk perhaps,maybe we could even raise some money in the process for a worthy cause.im very interested and this would be a great project to jump into as soon as the halloween season ends,.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

anyone else have any interest? we do need a zombie walk in this area


----------

